# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Sea, Sex and 3D DirectX 10

## La Rédaction

Selon divers échos pas tout à fait officiels, NVIDIA bosse sur la relève de la GeForce 8800, dont la sortie pourrait intervenir cet été.

Basée sur le G80, cette puce serait baptisée G9x (x étant à remplacer par un chiffre), gravée en 65 nm et utiliserait de la mémoire GDDR-4.

Pas d'autres infos pour l'instant, si ce n'est que le G9x serait un peu plus qu'un die-shrink (un modèle basé sur un core existant et de taille réduite).

NVIDIA sort des cartes, les acheteurs de GeForce 8800 GTX des mouchoirs.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mark

Ca devient courant .   :^_^:

----------


## Micerider

Ou comment faire un champ de mines pour accueillir Ati pour DX10.

R600 contre G9x...ça pourrait être intéressant, surtout si ils savent vraiment se faire concurence.

----------


## Iro

> NVIDIA sort des cartes, les acheteurs de GeForce 8800 GTX des mouchoirs.


Tiens, les pigeons font leurs envols ailleur que sur console ...
Rouuuu Rouuuuu ... Clap clap clap !!!!

----------


## Avérik

Raison de plus pour garder ma 7900 GT...

----------


## gwenladar

apres la (pas tant que ca) rumeur de cartes G89xx basée aussi sur le G80 et un die shrink, voila déjà les G9xx ..

bon OK les gars vous etes SURS que vous voulez pas attendre septembre pour changer de config?
moi ma decision est prise et confirmée...

----------


## pseudoridicule

Ouais ben moi ces histoires genre "il vaut mieux attendre que les prix baissent, les nouvelles cartes sortent blablabla...", je trouve ça un peu chiant. 
Du coup j'ai acheté un 8800 GTS   ::unsure::  
Gloups... Je crois que je vais aller voir mon psy   ::(:

----------


## laskov

Grande question il ont inclu la centrale à fusion sur la carte pour l'alimenté par ce que déjà une 8800 c'est pas qu'un peut gourmand

----------


## AllanTheo

De toutes manières, en été sortira (ou pas) une G9x donc une carte qui en fera baver plus d'un (moi y compris) et ils seront déjà en train de bosser sur la relève... et on sera deg d'avoir dépensé 854 euros (Merci madame Irma pour ces précisions)...

C'est un cycle courant dans ce domaine. Si on doit attendre a chaque fois qu'il y ait mieux, on se decidera jamais...

Et bien non !!! je n'attendrai pas et acheterai ma 8800GTX (ou pas... arf)   ::wacko::

----------


## Goji

Moi, je vais attendre Windows Vienna et la carte Nvidia 10100 GTZ qui ira avec.

----------


## gwenladar

non en fait il faut effectivement prendre une decisin a un moment.

mais il se trouve que nous somme dans une periode de changement generationnel (nouveau DirectX, nouvel OS), donc il vaut mieux attendre 3a 6 mois que plusieurs cartes sortent, histoire que tout tourne nickel...

C est quand meme different d'acheter a un an d'ecart 2 carte DX 9c : y en a une plus perf que l'autre ok, mais ca c'est une evolution logique, pas une changement COMPLET de systeme.

Evidement mpoi je compte acheter ma (mes) carte(s) en septembre (ne serait ce que pour voir venir le R600) mais il est certain que je baverais devant les cartes qui sortiront en sept 2008 ...masi ej serais aps deg parce que je serais sur que ma carte fonctionnera correctement a l'instal et me fera longtemps.

----------


## cassimk

de toute facon,il est sur que pour avoir la meilleur carte,il faut attendre la fin de la generation,c'est a dire la 8950gt,mais quand elle sortira,la 9800gtx arrivera et donc il faudrat attendre la fin de la generation pour avoir la meilleur carte,donc la 9950gt,et apres il y la x800gtx qui arrive,apres la x950gt,apres la x1800gtx et la x1950gt.......
donc en meme temps...

----------


## ElGato

Il y a toujours au moins un élément de la gamme qui a un super rapport qualité/prix, c'est celui-là qu'il faut prendre (9500Pro, 9800Pro, 6800GT, X800XL etc.)
Les trucs tout nouveaux super haut de gamme, ça sert juste à entretenir la vie sexuelle des geeks.

----------


## gwenladar

> de toute facon,il est sur que pour avoir la meilleur carte,il faut attendre la fin de la generation,c'est a dire la 8950gt,mais quand elle sortira,la 9800gtx arrivera et donc il faudrat attendre la fin de la generation pour avoir la meilleur carte,donc la 9950gt,et apres il y la x800gtx qui arrive,apres la x950gt,apres la x1800gtx et la x1950gt.......
> donc en meme temps...


justement si tu me relis tu verras que je ne parle pas d'avoir la meilleure carte puisque je sais que les carte de l'annee prochaine seront meilleures, mais d'avoir une carte qui dure, donc compatible avec les nouveaux directX... et la avec le changement de generation, je prefere attendre que toutes les spec matos et soft soit au point. Et aussi attendre un peu de la concurrence.

Sinon j'aurais deja craque pour 2*8800GTX, mais 
1 les drivers sli et Vista *prout*
2 les drivers NVidia *Mouhahahahaha*
3 j'avais deja entendu parle du R600 et de l'eventuel 8900 pour le contrer a la sortie du 8800

Donc mettre 1000€+ dans des cartes alors que ca marche pas bien et qu'en fait la version superieure est deja prete et attends jsute que la concurrence sorte pour sortir... euh comment dirte chuis pas une fan de vaseline...

En sept, normalment le R600 sera sorti, la 8900 aussi

----------


## Hillz

> Les trucs tout nouveaux super haut de gamme, ça sert juste à entretenir la vie sexuelle des geeks.


Ah non. Ca sert avant tout à rendre jaloux les pauvres. Nuance   ::lol::  
Et puis tout ceux qui disent attendre la sortie du nouveau modèle haut de gamme se jetteront en fait sur les fins de séries bradées de l'ancien. Alors bon, les donneurs de leçon...

----------


## Anthony9513

ca me retourne le couteau dans la plaie de l'erreur que j'ai commise en achetant une 7800 GT quelques mois avant la sortie de la 7900XX ... je conseille franchement d'attendre les 8900XX

----------


## ra-ra-raspoutine

> Selon divers échos pas tout à fait officiels, NVIDIA bosse sur la relève de la GeForce 8800, dont la sortie pourrait intervenir cet été.
> Basée sur le G80, cette puce serait baptisée G9x (x étant à remplacer par un chiffre), gravée en 65 nm et utiliserait de la mémoire GDDR-4.
> Pas d'autres infos pour l'instant, si ce n'est que le G9x serait un peu plus qu'un die-shrink (un modèle basé sur un core existant et de taille réduite).
> NVIDIA sort des cartes, les acheteurs de GeForce 8800 GTX des mouchoirs.



purée,moi qui comptais passer sur 8800gtx lundi prochain !!!!
a 3 jours pres  ....

----------

